# [OT Welcher Videoplayer macht unter KDE das Rennen?

## SvenFischer

Abgesehen von der Integration in Webbrowser sollte mehr die Stabilität und die Bedienung im Vordergrund stehen.

mod edit +[OT] --Earthwings

----------

## benjamin200

Hi,

ganz klar - Mplayer.

Nur leider laufen WMVs nicht mit der kompilierten 64-BIT Version von Mplayer, da kein 64-Bit Code verfügbar ist (noch nicht)  :Sad: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## slick

Ich würde bei KDE noch zwischen kmplayer und mplayer unterscheiden. kmplayer ist zwar nur die KDE-integration von mplayer, aber dennoch mag ich z.B. meine Videos lieber "direkt" mit mplayer schauen, weil mich das ganze "drumherum" beim kmplayer nervt.

----------

## 76062563

Auf jeden Fall mplayer!

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich benutze zur Zeit Kaffeine, besonders zufrieden bin ich damit aber nicht, weil der noch einige Bugs zu haben scheint. In der aktuellen unstable-Version 0.6 (die ich nur installiert habe, weil die stable gar nicht compiliert hat) crasht er z.B. immer beim Schließen, d.h. das Fenster geht zu und eine Sekunden später kommt der "KDE-Crashmanager".

ChrisM

----------

## NightDragon

Ich habe mit imwheel meine Funkmaus komplett auf kmplayer angepasst. *g* nächster titel, titel zrurück, lauter leiser, spühlen, pause usw... *g*

----------

## _hephaistos_

kaffeine genügt mir leicht und kann alles, was ich will...

hat leider noch 1 kl. bug, der mir aufgefallen is...

cheers

----------

## Lenz

Also eigentlich mag ich ja Kaffeine von der Oberfläche und den Untertitelfunktionen her lieber, aber irgendwie verbraucht mir das eindeutig zuviele Resourcen beim Abspielen. MPlayer ist da wesentlich genügsamer. Dafür ist da die GUI Mist. Daher verwende ich MPlayer zum reinschauen und Kaffeine für Animes oder anderen Filmen mit Untertiteln.

----------

## TheAlamo

Hi,

wer eine DVB-Karte hat, der ist mit Xine und Kaffeine wesentlich besser bedient.

----------

## reyneke

Momentan mplayer, obwohl mir auch xine-ui gut gefällt, aber die Integrierung in firefox gefällt mir bei mplayer besser. Leider macht es den auch etwas instabil.

----------

## SvenFischer

Mplayer: Ich hatte immer Probleme mit der Darstellung der Bedienerkonsole.

Kaffeine: War in der 0.5 er Version sehr instabil. Seit der 0.6-r1 ist das aber wirklich passe.

Xine: Schön, stabil aber eben doch nicht so KDE like.

Manche Videos lassen Sich nur mit aviplay abspielen, besonders die meiner DV Sammlung.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

seit der 0.6 bin ich von kaffeine schon fast "begeistert". Der braucht leider nur viele Ressourcen, aber ansonsten find ich den Klasse - auch weil ich ne DVB Karte hab, und von der Bedienung ist der IMHO da unschlagbar.

aber den mplayer hab ich immer noch... (ohne gui) - und für manche Filme benutz ich den dann auch... oder wenn ich gleichzeitig was kompiliere oder so...

----------

## sarahb523

Also ich bin von xine sehr begeistert, es spielt alles ab was ich möchte und ist auf meinem system performant. Mplayer hingegen bekommt bei mir öfters Geschwindigkeitsprobleme, außerdem gefällt mir die GUI nich. Da ich skins mag ist natürlich xine-ui mein favorit. Das "Galaxy" skin find ich am besten. Lediglich das config menü sieht etwas gruselig aus, da wäre etwas mehr in richtung kde besser.

gruß

Sarah

----------

## pablo_supertux

mplayer ist das beste, weil mplayer die beste Funktionalität anbietet, und mehr als ein Media Player ist, sondern kann auch dekodieren usw. Aber Mplayer ist nicht ganz einfach zu benutzen, wenn man nicht mit der Shell vertraut ist.

----------

## marc

Auf meinem Desktoprechner habe ich KDE und grafisches Schnickschnack.

Da ist mplayer mit seiner wirklich miesen GUI viel zu instabil. Der freezed mir dauernd weg

das ich den sogar wieder deinstalliert habe. Wenn ich mal 2,5 Jahre zurückdenke da war 

mplayer das beste was es gab, heute ist das (meine Meinung) einer der schlechtesten.

Vielleicht ändert sich das auch wieder.

Unstabil, umständlich zu bedienen. Wenn ich Shellbedienung will installier ich mir kein KDE.

KMplayer mit Xine-libs läuft momentan bei mir ganz gut. 

Kaffeine muss ich noch testen, doch nutzt alles nix weil unter Linux habe ich leider kein 

Surroundsound. Kann man nix machen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

die GUI von mplayer ist tatsächlich wirklich miss, und dass es keine DVD menüs gibt, ist vielleicht auch nicht so toll, für den Endbenutzer. Aber mpalyer läuft bei mir super stabil und sehr schnell, ich hab nämlich keine GUI (ich starte gmplayer so gut wie nie) und so läuft mplayer wunderbar. Aber wie gesgat, mplayer ist nicht nur ein Wiedergabeprogramm sondern steck sich viel mehr dahinter. Dass die GUI nicht so toll ist, heißt nicht, dass mplayer schlecht wäre, denn ihmo ist die GUI nebensächlich. Ich wette, dass (g)xine, Kaffeine und alle andere nicht mal ein Bruchteil an Features haben, als mplayer; man braucht nur die man pages zu vergleichen.

----------

## limes

mplayer.

Wie wäre es denn vlc noch mit auf die Liste zu nehmen, auch wenn die letzte für gentoo als stabil freigegebene Version schon uralt ist.?

----------

## mondauge

Ich springe mal für Kaffeine in die Bresche. Da fallen mir einige Vorteile gegenüber mplayer auf:

 Sehr gute KDE Integration

 Einfach zu bedienen

 Verwendet standardmäßig die xine-libs als Backend

 Hat deswegen auch die Nase vorn beim Abspielen von DVDs

Allerdings muss ich auch gestehen, dass mir bei kaffeine + xine-libs auch noch der ein oder anderen Nachteil aufgefallen ist, der aber vielleicht noch behoben wird:

 Wie schon angesprochen, stürzt kaffeine immer ab, wenn man das Programm beendet

 Mplayer ist bei defekten Videostreams fehlertoleranter, d.h. wenn xine einen gravierenden Fehler im Videostream entdeckt, hört er mit der Wiedergabe auf. Mplayer sieht da etwas großzügiger drüber hinweg und spielt es trotzdem ab

schöne Grüße,

mondauge

----------

## Vortex375

Unter Windows find ich vlc klar den besten Player, aber unter Linux läuft er bei mir leider extrem instabil, manchmal friert er sogar den ganzen X server ein und man kann den PC nur noch über ssh freischalten (das Problem scheint nur aufzutreten, wenn man Dateien mit ac3 audio abspielt). Deshalb benutz ich vlc kaum noch.

Am besten find ich derzeit mplayer. Xine ist zwar nett, aber der kommt bei mir immer wieder etwas ins stottern. Alle 2 Minuten setzt für ca. 0.5 Sekunden der Sound aus. Das klingt zwar lächerlich, aber mich nervt es ziemlich wenn ich mir einen längeren Film ansehen will und der Sound bricht immer ab.

Mit mplayer muss man zwar gelegentlich etwas kämpfen, vorallem bei DVDs aber er läuft mit abstand am stabilsten und am Ressourcen sparendsten (<-- hmm irgendwie komisches Wort).

Edit: ach ja ich hab noch vergessen zu erwähnen dass mplayer der einzige Player ist mit dem surround sound funktioniert, indem ich mplayer mit der option

```

mplayer -ac hwac3

```

starte. Bei anderen Playern krieg ich über den Digitalausgang nur Stereo Sound.

----------

## SnorreDev

Ganz klarar Favourit: MPlayer

Platz zwei macht VLC

----------

## Lenz

VLC hab ich leider nicht stabil zum Laufen gebracht. Stürzt das bei dir nicht ständig ab?

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> VLC hab ich leider nicht stabil zum Laufen gebracht. Stürzt das bei dir nicht ständig ab?

 

Nein! Es gab eine Version vor ueber einem Jahr, die leichte Probleme mit der Stabilitaet hatte. Da habe ich ein paar Optimierungen rausgenommen und auch die neueren Versionen machen keine Probleme.

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja, das Source von der VLC Website selbst zu bauen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Also der aktuellste Kaffeine im Portage stürzt nie ab.

"Umgebungsvariablen":

KDE 3.4

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7167-r1

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7167-r1                                             

media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1 [1.0] +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts +avi -debug -directfb +dvd -esd -gnome +ipv6 +nls +oggvorbis -pic +sdl +speex +theora

sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -debug +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened (-ip28) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -objc -static (-uclibc)

x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r3 [3.3.4-r2] +cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird +gif -immqt -immqt-bc +ipv6 +mysql -nas -odbc +opengl +postgres +sqlite -xinerama +zlib

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server* -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

----------

## a_n_d_i

was ist am mplayer den so viel besser als an xine z.B.?

----------

